# Avatars = 6KB?



## dtivouser

Is it correct that the maximum file size for avatars is 6KB?

I've been trying to make an avatar in Photoshop Elements all morning. I understand how to crop and reduce to 65x65 pixels, and save with high compression (jpeg quality = 1, 2, or 3 for example). But my file size consistently ends up at about 12-15KB.

I just wanted to double check that 6KB is the correct number.


----------



## MikeMar

try uploading one and see what it says 

But I believe it is 6


----------



## Mike Lang

It shouldn't be too tough. Mine is only 1772 bytes. You can post the pic you want and someone here will make the avatar for you.


----------



## dtivouser

Oh I get it. You save as a GIF instead of JPEG.... wow that brought the file size way down.


----------



## Bierboy

Yep, GIF is the way to go.


----------

